# hot striped bass bites last night



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

John Contello out of Key Port, NJ invited me for striped bass fishing last night.
We must released about 25 - 30 nice bass including 38 lb. 
They love Black Hole rods and most bass were caught using 8 Black Hole Challenger Bank 801M, 701L as well as super light Black Hole Tai rods.
Thanks John for the invite.


----------

